# Best option to execute this design



## AnthonyF (Nov 11, 2016)

Just once I would like someone to ask me about a project NOT at the last minute! This is for a small community theater company. They only need 40-50 shirts. I don't silk screen; I'm looking for the best option to do this via plastisol transfers. I see there being two options- one is full color, the other is spot color, 4 color, with the colors Pantone matched as needed. F&M has good pricing on full color, printed on a white base. The other vendors I'm looking at for the other two options seem impractical cost-wise because of the small quantity. Does anyone have another suggestion?
Thanks,
Anthony


----------



## gardenhillemb (Oct 29, 2015)

Do you have a local printer that will take it on as a subcontract?


----------



## AnthonyF (Nov 11, 2016)

I don't have a relationship with anyone, and don't have time to vet one.


----------



## gardenhillemb (Oct 29, 2015)

If you're in a time crunch, I would go ahead and use F&M and then work on building a relationship with a screen printer for these types of jobs. If you know anyone doing embroidery, they usually have a contract printer that they work with.


----------



## ITWscreenprintin (Mar 23, 2016)

Hi I am a screen printer and can do this quick and efficiently and will work with you on the prices of need be.

Website: www.itwscreenprinting.com

[email protected]
978 914-0529


----------

